# 23 to 24 tyre track



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Managed to grab these shots lastnight after doing alittle tank maintence(hence the dirty glass).Nothing special here just showing you the idea of how big this guy really is.I am still trying to get a full shot of this guy.But that is next to impossible I think!!!!Thanks for looking everyone


----------



## Cichlid_Keeper (Mar 30, 2006)

holy sh8t looks like a python lol very nice eel.

CK


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2006)

That's a fat bastard!


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

how did you get your fish soooooo big














amazing







what is in the back of the first pics


----------



## the one (May 13, 2006)

Very awsome Eel. The one I saw in my lfs was nothing like this one. This one has a lot more color, and I bet it is taken care of 100x better. What do you feed it and whats its tank mates?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

The_King said:


> Very awsome Eel. The one I saw in my lfs was nothing like this one. This one has a lot more color, and I bet it is taken care of 100x better. What do you feed it and whats its tank mates?


Thanks for the kind words there guy.I feed him basically ne thing I want.Tank mates are 16 inch pacu 23 inch aro 16 inch black shark,16 inch choco pleco and the list goes on and on and on!!!!!I keep my tanks extremely packed!!!


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

Man he is awsome. I bet he eats a ton!

I think you need a fire eel, their patternings would look way cool at that size!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Tibs said:


> Man he is awsome. I bet he eats a ton!
> 
> I think you need a fire eel, their patternings would look way cool at that size!


They were the first eel i use to keep.I had 2 of them around the 25 to 27 inch mark.But i killed them due to lack of knowledge!!!!!!Thanks for the words tibs,This guy is enbeleivable when it comes to feeding-Lets just say he'll eat $10 worth of live blood worms and still be waiting for more!!!!


----------



## hughie (Sep 7, 2003)

Lovely looking eel, is it just the picture quality or them fish extremley cramped? can they even turn around?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

hughie said:


> Lovely looking eel, is it just the picture quality or them fish extremley cramped? can they even turn around?


They enough room for now-But I can certanly tell they need an upgrade.My 240 will be here in around 2 weeks probably!!!!Thanks for the words there hughie


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

AKSkirmish said:


> My 240 will be here in around 2 weeks probably!!!!


Make sure you post pictures, I'm sure you will!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Tibs said:


> My 240 will be here in around 2 weeks probably!!!!


Make sure you post pictures, I'm sure you will!
[/quote]

Sure will there guy-Probably going to introduce my eel first so i can get a full shot of him!!!!!I think It's the only way I will ever get a good shot of him!!!!


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

THAT IS AN ABSOLUTE GIANORMUS FISH, GREAT JOB DUDE














is it true they can get to 30 inches?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

----------XR---------- said:


> THAT IS AN ABSOLUTE GIANORMUS FISH, GREAT JOB DUDE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats what I have been told-I have never seen one bigger than mine though!!!!!!Thanks for the kind words there guy!!!!!


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

----------XR---------- said:


> THAT IS AN ABSOLUTE GIANORMUS FISH, GREAT JOB DUDE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, if he gets bigger than 30" he'll be bigger than you AKSKIRMISH :rasp:


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> THAT IS AN ABSOLUTE GIANORMUS FISH, GREAT JOB DUDE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, if he gets bigger than 30" he'll be bigger than you AKSKIRMISH :rasp:
[/quote]


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

wow thats a nice eel....and i really liek ur pacu. i wanna get a big ass tank and set it up like urs....but i wont be gettin a big ass tank netime soon...lol


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

furious piranha said:


> wow thats a nice eel....and i really liek ur pacu. i wanna get a big ass tank and set it up like urs....but i wont be gettin a big ass tank netime soon...lol


Thats all good and i appreciate the kind words,just keep in mind a tank like this is by no means easy to take care of.It requires alot of time and maintence!!!


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

my question is how do you get that pacu out of that tank? a huge net?


----------



## snakehead rock (Mar 26, 2006)

AKSkirmish said:


> Lovely looking eel, is it just the picture quality or them fish extremley cramped? can they even turn around?


My 240 will be here in around 2 weeks probably!!!![/quote]
Nice dude







As tibs said make sure to post pics, where are u do u need help setting it up would love to see the eel and all your other fish with my own eyes







, u luck sob


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

--------RSM-------- said:


> Lovely looking eel, is it just the picture quality or them fish extremley cramped? can they even turn around?


My 240 will be here in around 2 weeks probably!!!![/quote]
Nice dude







As tibs said make sure to post pics, where are u do u need help setting it up would love to see the eel and all your other fish with my own eyes







, u luck sob








[/quote]

Alaska guy,But feel free to make the trip!!!!







Thanks for the words there matt,Yeah you know me I will have pics all over the place!!!!!Updated pics of fish as well!!!!


----------



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

sweeeet. looks like some type of tentacled snake thing i saw in a book


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

VENOM said:


> sweeeet. looks like some type of tentacled snake thing i saw in a book


HAHAHA,thanks for the words.It will be neat to see everyone reaction when i finally get a full shot of him!!!!


----------

